# Losing control of my weight!



## Verient (Jun 22, 2011)

Every day I say to myself 'tomorrow I will change, so it's ok for me to have this last thing to eat'..
  	I am not happy with my body at all.

  	I am 18 years old, 5'4 and roughly 130lbs. I want to be 115lbs.

  	I am vegetarian..
  	I don't really stick to any diet plan and eat what I want when I want - but it's got to stop.
  	For example, today I have eaten:
  	- Packet of Orea chocolate Biscuits (like 6 in a pack or something)
  	- Slice of broccoli quiche with coldslaw
  	- 3 Bananas
  	- Punnet of strawberries
  	- Yoghurt
  	- Packet of microwaveable rice that I just ate (11pm!!)
  	- Jacket Potato with salad and cottage cheese
  	- Packet of hula hoops
  	- Cereal bar

  	... I'm actually discusted writing all of that out. I am just so out of control with my eating. I will not leave food on the plate even if I feel full...

  	Please help me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you considered keeping a food diary. You just said that seeing what you ate made you aware of what you are actually doing. Some of us graze. By that I mean just eating for eating's sake. I've done it. You may also have emotional triggers for why you are eating. You may need to work with a professional to really get to the bottom of things. Don't expect miracles and realize that weight loss is going to require some sort of discipline. Small steps will get you the best results.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 22, 2011)

DILLIGAF made some great points with emotional eating and keeping a food diary.

  	You mentioned you are a vegetarian and by looking at just what you ate today you definitely need more protein in your diet. In the grand scheme of things you aren't eating that much food (dunno how big the slice of quiche was or packages of Hula Hoops... I don't know what they are either). You might be snacking because you feel your meals aren't fulfilling. I am not a veggie myself but def. do some research into veg meals that are more substantial then just carbo loading.

  	Also if you find that you are a grazer and enjoy snacking throughout the day and eating smaller meals then eliminate all "junk" food from your house and keep stuff like nuts and fruit for snacking. I found that this helped me a lot in terms of choosing the right things to eat. Also when you do snack place a portion in a bowl rather than eating from a bag or package. This will allow you to see how much you are consuming.

  	Also if you cannot stop yourself from eating all that is on the plate, at home put less on the plate. If after eating that you are still hungry you can always go back for more or eat a small something else. If at a restaurant separate the meal into half and just eat the half and get the rest packed up.

  	I know my suggestions require some willpower but I hope some of these suggestions can give you ideas.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like you are snacking a lot, but snacking on some of the wrong things. Strawberries are good, but bananas, as nutritious as they are, are packed with calories.  You really should not even eat one a day. Spread it out and have 2-3 in the course of a week. Try nibbling on almonds, apples, drinking 8 ounces of water 30 minutes before snacking or a meal.  Get rid of the junk and sugars, replace with fresh fruit, veggies (carrot sticks, salads) and smaller portions on the plate.  Sounds also like food is too easy to grab for you.  Put a note on the fridge that works for you, personally, to step away and do something else. Take a walk, call a friend, paint your nails. Hard to snack when your nails are drying!  

  	P.S.~115 at 5.4 is too small.  Please check the proper charts for sizes and weights.  I was married at 5.3 1/2, 120 pounds and so thin I didn't even need a bra. I won't be going back to that weight again!


----------

